# First Layer Pure Laterite



## blackinWA (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok so i just decided that the fake plants in my 20L weren't gonna cut it when i moved my rhom into a 55g, so i wanted to go with some large live plants. Bought 3 large amazon swordplants and 4 sets of long grass. My question is this, last time i used no substrate except for about 1.5" of gravel and the plants thrived in a 20L with some Co2 injection from my powerhead. I decided to get the FIRST LAYER PURE LATERITE for te substrate and put it in last night. How does this stuff work?? I have a really red tank from all the powder even after rinsing it. Has anyone had experience with this product and care to share about it. What else works good to get the plants thriving in terms of food. I'm gonna inject co2 into the 55g as well and feed it with first layer plant food, any usuggestions or advice would be awesome

Here's a current pic of the tank. I put the substrate in last night, so this is after about 20 hours of cycling.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

What kind and how thick gravel did you put on top of the laterite?How thick is the laterite layer?


----------



## blackinWA (Dec 4, 2003)

I put a layer of gravel just covering the bottom of the tank, then i put down the laterite trying to spread it evenly, then another inch of gravel. Is it ok to put more gravel on top, my plants have nothing to hold on to and they have come up a little.
thanks


----------



## blackinWA (Dec 4, 2003)

sorry it was a full package supposed to treat a 50 gallon i think maybe 55


----------

